# Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona No. 1 Cigar Review - Don't Believe the Negativity!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona No. 1 Cigar Review - Don't Believe the Negativity!*

I know some reviewers are put off both with the pricetag, and possibly the vitolas of the same blend, but this turned out to be an absolutely excel...

Read the full review here: Diamond Crown Maximus Double Corona No. 1 Cigar Review - Don't Believe the Negativity!


----------

